# Strictly Reptiles SoCal Import Group Buy



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey local SCADS guys and gals, I will be headed to Florida in about two weeks and wanted to know if a couple of people are willing to go in on a group buy of frogs? I will be in Florida and could possibly drive to Strictly and cherry pick some good frogs and send ship them back to someone's home. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> Hey local SCADS guys and gals, I will be headed to Florida in about two weeks and wanted to know if a couple of people are willing to go in on a group buy of frogs? I will be in Florida and could possibly drive to Strictly and cherry pick some good frogs and send ship them back to someone's home. Let me know if anyone is interested.


Do you know what types of frogs they have or will have on their inventory list?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

phender said:


> Do you know what types of frogs they have or will have on their inventory list?


Hey Phil check your inbox. I sent over the frog list and prices. I didn't want to post it. If anyone else wants the list let me know.

Thanks


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

what would you charge to cherry pick some stuff and ship it properly?20% of cost???I'vhad some bad luck getting stuff from sickly**spelling woops**


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Send me the list please Dre.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

send me one puhlease!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

kcexotics said:


> what would you charge to cherry pick some stuff and ship it properly?20% of cost???I'vhad some bad luck getting stuff from sickly**spelling woops**


Are u from California? Us SCADS guys are pretty close, I don't expect to charge any of my peers for this. I'm just trying to help my fellow froggers out.


----------



## mora (Nov 5, 2009)

hey andre send me the list please.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

mora said:


> hey andre send me the list please.


Me too...porfavor!!!


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

coxdre123 said:


> Are u from California? Us SCADS guys are pretty close, I don't expect to charge any of my peers for this. I'm just trying to help my fellow froggers out.


Nowhere near CA,I'm in PA


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just some friendly advice guys. I would highly recommend against buying any darts from a wholesaler that have been at their facility for longer than a few days. The longer they are there the more they have been cherry picked and neglected since the average wholesaler simply doesn't have the facilities to house darts properly and most jobbers know days in advance before the shipment arrives.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

also i don't think they would let you cherry pick what frogs you want.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

mantisdragon91 said:


> Just some friendly advice guys. I would highly recommend against buying any darts from a wholesaler that have been at their facility for longer than a few days. The longer they are there the more they have been cherry picked and neglected since the average wholesaler simply doesn't have the facilities to house darts properly and most jobbers know days in advance before the shipment arrives.


Exactly... After two weeks these have been picked over. Hell after two days they have. 

There is no treatments being done, no proper quarantine, most likely they are cross contaminating each other.

I suggest if you want something from this import you contact them directly. Keep in mind there is no live arrival guarantee with any wild caught animals.

Good luck everyone. 


Sean


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just a picture from their direct site for a heads up. I don't know much about the company itself though.


----------



## frogflipper (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi this is Ray jr from strictly reptiles. You are welcome to come in and pick what ever you like. I do my best to keep the frogs in the best shape as I can, I spray them with baytril for two weeks and feed them fruit flies daily. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## frogflipper (Mar 17, 2012)

Our wharehouse is over 10,000 square feet there is plenty of room for these frogs. these pumillo are not neglected in anyway. I E clean containers , fruit flies daily, and also medicated.


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

coxdre123 said:


> Hey Phil check your inbox. I sent over the frog list and prices. I didn't want to post it. If anyone else wants the list let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Could you send me the list too!! 
That would be fantastic!


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i would be interested in the list as well!


jamie


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

These frogs are in much better shape than from years past, they come in in good condition and they keep leaves for hiding and the self feeding ff's from Southeast in their enclosures, it's a very good set up for a wholesaler. I picked up some of the Eldo's and Rio Teribes and they were really good shape, especially the Eldo's, most of those looked CB.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Shame there are no mantellas on that list.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Some of my Rio Teribes in QT, very big frogs, the size of Eldo's almost. I like most people would want the frogs I am getting ASAP so as to put them through my own QT, though it is nice to get hand picked frogs as well....just move your trip up 2 weeks.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd be interested in the list if possible


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

WeeNe858 said:


> Just a picture from their direct site for a heads up. I don't know much about the company itself though.


I went to the Strictly Reptiles site to check and that picture really is proudly displayed on their website. I'm trying to figure out why they would put that up there. Is it just me or is that one dead frog with a leg completely rotted away? Even if you might argue that his leg is hidden in the sphagnum, that is not a natural position.


----------



## frogflipper (Mar 17, 2012)

Do think we would leave a picture of a dead frog? It was moving when she took the picture. But thanks for your input.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

It might have been moving, but sometimes sick/injured frogs move. It really seems like that frog is missing a leg to me...


Sent from my Android using Tapatalk 1


----------



## frogflipper (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok I see your point, and you are not the first person to say that. I promise you it is not a sick or injured frog even on his last leg. He was just moving when she snapped the picture I will remove it tomorrow , Thanks again.


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> I went to the Strictly Reptiles site to check and that picture really is proudly displayed on their website. I'm trying to figure out why they would put that up there. Is it just me or is that one dead frog with a leg completely rotted away? Even if you might argue that his leg is hidden in the sphagnum, that is not a natural position.


I ordered a 25 lot of red eye tree frogs a few years ago.All...All arrived dead,shipping temps were mid 60's.Most were completely decomposed and had maggots.They wouldn't even give me store credit,"no guarantee on amphibians at any time" They were clearly SHIPPED DEAD!! When I asked for store credit bc they were shipped dead.I was pretty much told I was SOL,and they were fine and alive when shipped.I haven't watched my fruit fly cultures lately but I'm pretty sure it takes more than 15hrs for maggots to form.


----------



## frogflipper (Mar 17, 2012)

That is just pure BS , What would we gain for doing something like that. Really


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Everyone needs to know this isn't a feedback thread, continuing to do so will cause this thread to close. Thanks


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

Dizzle21 said:


> Everyone needs to know this isn't a feedback thread, continuing to do so will cause this thread to close. Thanks


Sorry... I'll dig out an old invoice and video then start a thread in the proper place.Just need four more posts


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow this thread took a nasty turn but hey Andre, I'd much appreciate a list.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I did not, in any way, intend on contributing to the negative reviews. I simply wanted to post up my findings during my research of the company to see if a group buy was the right choice for me.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

FrogBoyMike said:


> Wow this thread took a nasty turn but hey Andre, I'd much appreciate a list.


Surprised? I'm new and saw it coming...

Your buddy will be OK.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

WeeNe858 said:


> I did not, in any way, intend on contributing to the negative reviews. I simply wanted to post up my findings during my research of the company to see if a group buy was the right choice for me.


Not directing toward any member or post, just a friendly reminder.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

kcexotics said:


> I ordered a 25 lot of red eye tree frogs a few years ago.All...All arrived dead,shipping temps were mid 60's.Most were completely decomposed and had maggots.They wouldn't even give me store credit,"no guarantee on amphibians at any time" They were clearly SHIPPED DEAD!! When I asked for store credit bc they were shipped dead.I was pretty much told I was SOL,and they were fine and alive when shipped.I haven't watched my fruit fly cultures lately but I'm pretty sure it takes more than 15hrs for maggots to form.


this was from strictly?


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> this was from strictly?


Pm'd ...................


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

WeeNe858 said:


> I did not, in any way, intend on contributing to the negative reviews. I simply wanted to post up my findings during my research of the company to see if a group buy was the right choice for me.


totally understandable. Good and bad feedback makes for a fare well rounded review i think


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

ill take a list, if you could Andre.

Thanks.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Always be proud of who you get your frogs from

Strictly Reptiles Cold Blooded Smuggling - Hollywood, FL, United States, 911 Animal Abuse Blog post - You may be the only voice they have


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice feedback Jon, I am sure someone in Chicago will buy you a beer for that.

By the way, ever been there.....any first hand knowledge of current circumstances, any idea how many frogs are in our hobby as a result of their imports? Why don't you keep the bashing ...."over there" unless you have first hand knowledge of what you are talking about. Tell the bitter little pill Dendroboard says Hi.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Not feedback Mark, it's a news story. Criminal records are public information.

And you're right, according to court records they did bring in a lot of animals...ILLEGALLY


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So when is a news story a public criminal record...a completely unbiased news story I am sure. Be careful mentioning illegal frogs because you just described all the site specific research animal offspring.
Sorry So Cal group, you have somebody going to hand pick out frogs, they should be fine, legal and very reasonably priced....no more derailing from me.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

It is VERY important for anyone buying fresh imports that these frogs came from the wild and very possibly have pathogens, parasites, and/or bacteria that may be devestating to your CB or LTC frogs. You should abosolutely qt, fecal, fecal again, treat if neccessary before mixing these with your collection. Furthermore, do not qt in your frogroom, qt in another room as ff's can and will transmit viruses, bacteria, etc between vivs...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Absolutely correct Craig, my above post did not mean to infer they were going be clean and treated...just they should be in decent shape. I currently have mine in a 30 gallon Sterilite and have dipped them in a anti fungal and anti bacterial bath and have treated them for internal parasites 1 time so far. Agree 100% these frogs should be QT'd and treated accordingly.



cbreon said:


> It is VERY important for anyone buying fresh imports that these frogs came from the wild and very possibly have pathogens, parasites, and/or bacteria that may be devestating to your CB or LTC frogs. You should abosolutely qt, fecal, fecal again, treat if neccessary before mixing these with your collection. Furthermore, do not qt in your frogroom, qt in another room as ff's can and will transmit viruses, bacteria, etc between vivs...


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I say, leave the WC to those who can look after them and medicate them properly. They will have the best chance for success. 

IMO "most" keepers aren't ready for that...


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

markpulawski said:


> Absolutely correct Craig, my above post did not mean to infer they were going be clean and treated...just they should be in decent shape. I currently have mine in a 30 gallon Sterilite and have dipped them in a anti fungal and anti bacterial bath and have treated them for internal parasites 1 time so far. Agree 100% these frogs should be QT'd and treated accordingly.


Yeah, most of the froggers who have been around know all to well why these imports need to be handled carefully. I really can't say enough how important this is. Most of the long-term hobbyists have heard the horror stories and some have experienced them first hand. Its a horrible, sad way to learn a very important lesson.


----------

